# not sure



## hope* (Aug 1, 2005)

Hi everyone







I've been suffering for months with pain, my knee's, elbows,lower back, neck,back of shouders in general i hurt. I wake up in pain i cant remember the last time i had a lie in coz the pain wont let me.I can be doing something phiysical (spl?) and wham it hits me like a bolt all my energy goes in a flash then the nausea hits me and i have to stop.Im seeing my doctor on thursday i havent been earlier because im afraid he will think im being a pain.I also suffer with dizzyness on and off.Could it be fibro?Sorry if ive gone on a bit


----------



## hope* (Aug 1, 2005)

I also forgot to mention that i get pain in the chest area to


----------



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

Hi Hope, and welcome!







It's hard to say what could be going on in your body, as there are many diseases and illnesses that "mimic" Fibromyalgia. But, some of the symptoms you mentioned are pretty common in Fibromyalgia.If you haven't done so already, I would suggest you take a peek at our Fibro Frequently Asked Questions . There, you will find links to the most common symptoms patients suffer with who have Fibromyalgia, you'll find the diagnostic criteria, and a ton of general information that might be helpful.I think seeing your doctor is a wise decision. You never know, sometimes we'll end up having something else going on in our bodies that might be more treatable than Fibro, and wouldn't that be great!!







But, just from reading the list of symptoms you posted, those are all pretty common Fibro symptoms, so it could be. Please let us know how your appointment goes on Thursday!


----------



## hope* (Aug 1, 2005)

Thanks M&M, i will let you know.


----------

